

Introduction to data science - felipellrocha
http://datascienc.es/spring-2011-course/

======
shaanwastaken
Anybody have a code for the vimeo lectures? Thanks for the post!

~~~
felipellrocha
Sorry. I forgot that detail. Lol. It's 'datascience'.

